# Βαθύς - βαθιού / βαθύ – ή μήπως τίποτα;



## Count Baltar (Nov 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα,

προ ολίγου στο φατσοβιβλίο μορφωμένος φίλος πόσταρε σελίδα από σχολική γραμματική όπου το επίθετο βαθύς δίνεται στη γενική ως βαθιού/βαθύ. Και το σχόλιο είναι "Διδασκαλία ξένων γλωσσών - γιατί ελληνικά δεν τα λες". Και από κάτω διάφορα αντίστοιχα σχόλια έκφρασης αποτροπιασμού για την κατάντια της παιδείας.
Η γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη δυστυχώς στη σχετική σελίδα δεν δίνει καν γενική ενικού του βαθιού.
Παρακαλώ σας, Λεξιλόγοι μου, γεμίστε τη φαρέτρα μου με έγκυρα βέλη, ώστε οι εν λόγω λαθοθήρες/γκρινιάρηδες να γνωρίσουν την οργή μου σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## stathis (Nov 25, 2015)

Σαν τα χιόνια!
... και απολαυστικός όπως πάντα 

(για βέλη υπάρχουν άλλοι, αρμοδιότεροι)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2015)

Το *ΛΚΝ* δίνει ότι ακολουθεί το *κλιτικό παράδειγμα Ε7*, δηλαδή κλίνεται όπως το _τραχύς_, για το οποίο δίνει γενική _του τραχιού και του τραχύ_. 

Η *Lexigram* (ξεκινώντας και από εδώ μέσα, πάνω δεξιά) δίνει και λόγια γενική _τραχέος_.

Ό,τι θέλει ο καθένας.

Αυτά.

Α, σημείωση: Το ΛΚΝ δίνει λόγια γενική _πληθυντικού_: βαθέων.


----------



## stathis (Nov 25, 2015)

Στο Lexiscope: του βαθέος & βαθιού & βαθύ

Στο ΛΝΕΓ: του βαθιού κ. λόγ. βαθέος


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

Τώρα μπήκα εδώ. Ανεβάζω και τις σχετικές σελίδες της γραμματικής που διδάσκεται τώρα. 

Εδώ και ένα βιντεάκι με το «Του άντρα του πολλά βαρύ».
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zocpnfvogI


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

Στο Σχολικό του, που έχει κλιτικά πρότυπα, ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει στο Ε8 για το _βαρύς_ και το _βαθύς_:

ο βαρύς, του βαρύ / βαριού

Ισχύει και το λόγιο πρότυπο Ε9:
ο οξύς, του οξέος (και του βαθέος και του βαρέος, όπως βλέπουμε και στο ΛΝΕΓ)

Το Χρηστικό, από την άλλη, δίνει:

βαρύς (βαρέος, σπάνια βαριού)
βαθύς (βαθιού, λόγ. βαθέος)

Κοιτάζοντας παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν μας ενοχλεί το «του βαρύ χειμώνα» αλλά μας ενοχλεί το «του βαρύ ιππικού». Επίσης, δεν με ενοχλεί το «του βαθύ ύπνου» ούτε, βέβαια, το «του βαθύ ντεκολτέ».


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Επίσης, δεν με ενοχλεί το «του βαθύ ύπνου» ούτε, βέβαια, το «του βαθύ ντεκολτέ».





daeman said:


> You want cleavage? I'll show you cleavage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εκ βαθέων. De profundis.  In the abyss of our dreams.


----------



## Earion (Nov 25, 2015)

Για τα δικά μου γούστα είναι αποδεκτά δύο από τα τρία: είτε _του βαθιού_ (δημοτικότερο) είτε _του βαθέος_ (λογιότερο). Σήμερα δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ γενική _του βαθύ_ (μη με ρωτάτε τι προτιμούσα στο σχολείο ....).
Ανάλογα με το περικείμενο και η χρήση: _του βαθιού ύπνου_ (όχι _του βαθύ_), _του βαθέος ύπνου_ (όταν μιλάει νευρολόγος), _του βαθιού ντεκολτέ_, _όρθρου βαθέος_, _του βαρέος ύδατος_, κ.τ.τ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είμαστε μάλλον του βαρύ γλυκού.



Μη μου ζητήσεις μόνο να το κάνω «του βαριού γλυκού»... :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 25, 2015)

Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά τολμώ να ισχυριστώ ότι εδώ έχουμε ειδική περίπτωση: δεν είναι ο _βαρύς γλυκός_ καφές, είναι ο _βαρύ γλυκός_, κάτι σαν συμφυρμός, ένα βήμα πριν το _βαρύγλυκος_.

Να βρούμε καλύτερα άλλο παράδειγμα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

Earion said:


> Να βρούμε καλύτερα άλλο παράδειγμα;



Άμα δεν μου πειράξεις και το πρώτο πρώτο που έβαλα («Του άντρα του πολλά βαρύ»), δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα άλλα.


----------

